# Hunting boots?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I need some opinions on good hiking boots for hunting. More of a warm weather type boot so they don't really need to be insulated just comfortable to hike in .


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

type of terrain?

budget?


----------



## Bowhunter50 (Oct 14, 2014)

If I needed new boots right now, I would get the salomon x ultra mid gtx. My brother in law has been using this boot for a few years now and they've worked great. I've heard from others that they've pretty awesome as well.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Rocky/rough terrain, I was thinking $160 or less


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabe...0/Ns-CATEGORY_SEQ_105543180?recordsPerPage=18

I was looking into these, has anyone tried these or something like them?


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

They will work and you nay even love them.
I've spent time in $150 - $200 boots made by danner, keen, Solomon, vasque and probably others.
They were nice for sure but I finally made the leap and bought a pair of Crispi's this year. Big difference and worth the extra $ to me. I bought them off eBay and they were crazy expensive. But I will actually be money ahead if they last half as long as claimed compared to what I got out of the previous boots.


----------



## justismi28 (Aug 19, 2014)

So I know its not a huge boot name, but I've used their trail shoes and the Speed Freak model and really like Under Armour boots. One that has me really interested this year for a quick scout\summer boot is their Ridge Reaper Extreme 
https://www.underarmour.com/en-us/ua-ridge-reaper-extreme/pid1250118
They also have one called the Ridge Reaper Elevation that is a little more robust. But for a quick scout\summer boot at 17.7 oz it might not be a bad option. See if you can find somewhere to try on multiple brands and see what boots fit your foot. Just cause one brand works for a friend, doesn't mean it will fit your foot the same.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

mtnrunner260 said:


> They will work and you nay even love them.
> I've spent time in $150 - $200 boots made by danner, keen, Solomon, vasque and probably others.
> They were nice for sure but I finally made the leap and bought a pair of Crispi's this year. Big difference and worth the extra $ to me. I bought them off eBay and they were crazy expensive. But I will actually be money ahead if they last half as long as claimed compared to what I got out of the previous boots.


I did the same thing and broke down and bought some Kenetreks a couple of years back. Best move I have ever mad with regards to hunting aside from picking up archery years ago


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

I have some timberlands that don't appear to have any particular name that cost me $140. I can't imagine how many miles I've put on them now in just the last 8 months or so. They are starting to show some wear in the soles and the leather is a little more than scuffed, but loose rock, sage brush, and feet of snow do that I suppose. I can honestly say they're the most comfortable footwear I own.


----------



## LanceS4803 (Mar 5, 2014)

Danner Pronghorns for archery season deer.


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

I just finished a similar search. I ended up spending a little more than your budget, but I can add a few boots for you to check out:
Lowa Renegade
Asolo 535 TV
Salomon Quest 4D
Zamberlan Elk 164 (Really liked these, but couldn't find enough reviews)

These are all in the $200-250 range, but if you sign up for Shoebuy.com emails you can consistently get 20-30% off coupon codes, which get them near your price range.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Buy once cry once, meaning save the cash and buy the very best up front and you will 'cry less' on the mountain. I think you need to be in the $300+ range for an upper level boot, but if you only spend a week in the woods a year and don't hike a bunch then $150 boots may be just fine. Most folks are fine with a $150 boot or even less. When asking these questions you first need to get a good comparison on the use level, see if it lines up with what you do and then look at that person's recommendation.

I hunted Chukar 24 days this season, out of state pheasant 7 days, grouse hunted 3 days, ran/trained dogs 7-10 days, backpack elk hunt (10+ actual miles backcountry uintas) 6 days, deer hunted 2 days, scouting for various critters 7 days, and throw in a few more days for misc adventures. Total hard use field days from June to Present was around 60 days give or take. This is not bragging at all--just letting you know the level of use. There are a lot of guys that blow me out of the water and they may require a better boot than what I wear.

So with this in mind I own and use Meindl boots. For general not super steep or rocky stuff I really like the Meindl Perfekt Hiker boots. They are comfortable and a good general use boot. If I need more support for steeper rocky stuff I have the Meindl Alaska hikers, but they stopped making those. Also I think you get a better Meindl boot if you buy from out of country rather than Cabelas. I am going to order from the UK going forward as my buddies have had a better quality boot rather than getting them from Cabelas. 

Good luck and I hope you find a boots that fits your activity level.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Airborne said:


> Buy once cry once, meaning save the cash and buy the very best up front and you will 'cry less' on the mountain. I think you need to be in the $300+ range for an upper level boot, but if you only spend a week in the woods a year and don't hike a bunch then $150 boots may be just fine. Most folks are fine with a $150 boot or even less. When asking these questions you first need to get a good comparison on the use level, see if it lines up with what you do and then look at that person's recommendation.
> 
> I hunted Chukar 24 days this season, out of state pheasant 7 days, grouse hunted 3 days, ran/trained dogs 7-10 days, backpack elk hunt (10+ actual miles backcountry uintas) 6 days, deer hunted 2 days, scouting for various critters 7 days, and throw in a few more days for misc adventures. Total hard use field days from June to Present was around 60 days give or take. This is not bragging at all--just letting you know the level of use. There are a lot of guys that blow me out of the water and they may require a better boot than what I wear.
> 
> ...


Yep, Meindls for me too. They're more than #1 Deer1I's $160 budget though.

I never thought of buying them from any place other than Cabela's. I'll have to look into that.

.


----------



## ARCHER11 (May 26, 2011)

Salomon makes some pretty good options. I've tried the X ultra mid, the wings sky GTX, and i'm currently using the Conquest GTX. For the money, the Conquest is an awesome boot. They have held up better than the other Salomon models I've tried and provide enough support without being overly bulky. My brother is using the 4d quest right now and likes them. With that, the salomon boots I've used (with the exception of the conquest which I think I could get another season or two out of) are pretty well shot after a single hunting season and I wish I would have just bought a more expensive, durable boot to begin with as I think it would have ended up being a cheaper route in the long run. If you can afford the upfront cost I think you'll save money by getting something high end now. I'm hoping to pick up the Lowa Cevedale Tech Light hunter boots from Lathrop and Sons this year. They look like a solid boot without being overly heavy. Lowa makes some great boots that may be worth checking out. I'd give Lathrop & Sons a call. I've heard nothing but good things about their customer service and willingness to help out. Whatever you get just make sure it fits and you'll be just fine.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

justismi28 said:


> So I know its not a huge boot name, but I've used their trail shoes and the Speed Freak model and really like Under Armour boots. One that has me really interested this year for a quick scout\summer boot is their Ridge Reaper Extreme
> https://www.underarmour.com/en-us/ua-ridge-reaper-extreme/pid1250118
> They also have one called the Ridge Reaper Elevation that is a little more robust. But for a quick scout\summer boot at 17.7 oz it might not be a bad option. See if you can find somewhere to try on multiple brands and see what boots fit your foot. Just cause one brand works for a friend, doesn't mean it will fit your foot the same.


I wanted the Under Armour boots to be good so bad and despite being told by multiple people how horrible they were, I still went out and bought a pair. For hunting, hiking, outdoors, etc they are the absolute worst boot I have ever purchased. I now just wear them to the office because they are moderately comfortable. I wouldn't even put them in the same category as the Chinese Danners. I probably put 40-50 miles on them before I finally sentenced them to just being a casual boot.

Save up a little extra and buy Kennetrek or Meindl.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

For my next chukar boot I am looking seriously at these:

http://arborwear.co.uk/Meindl_Glockner_GTX_Boots

only $355 + shipping from the UK, what a steal!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Last year they had Kenetreks at the expo at the cheapest prices I have ever seen including the entry fee to get in.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

There was a two year stretch where I hiked almost daily and put on A LOT of miles. I wore out a pair of $180 Danners in 3 months and a pair of UA Speed Freaks in a summer. Then I got a pair of Merrell Perimeters (<$200) that are still going strong after 2 1/2 years. Unfortunately, I don't think they sell them any more. I eventually got some Kenetreks and now split use between them and the perimeters. I don't get out as much anymore, so I anticipate them lasting forever.


----------



## nelsonccc (Jul 8, 2014)

Bowhunter50 said:


> If I needed new boots right now, I would get the salomon x ultra mid gtx. My brother in law has been using this boot for a few years now and they've worked great. I've heard from others that they've pretty awesome as well.


I have the solomon's too, they're good but always bothered me. I made the change last year to a Danner Fowler with an 8" top. It was a bit of a revelation to me on how much better a boot can feel with a taller top. Especially with a load. With the Solomon's I always felt I was one bad step away from a twisted ankle. With the Danner's I kind of just plod along now knowing that they are secure. I went down to Bass Pro and tried on a ton of boots, name brands, Bass Pro brands, and others and eventually settled on the Danner. I thought for sure I wanted the UA boots when I went down there but two minutes in them and I knew the Danner was for me. I almost bought the Irish Setters there but my budget was $150 and I wanted something that could be used for fall big game, spring turkey, and winter upland. So far after probably 50+ miles over the fall pronghorn hunt and the winter quail hunts they feel great and I'm happy with them.

If you watch Sierra Trading Post and their facebook page they occasionally have a 40% off code, That's what I used to get the Fowlers for $80.

http://www.sierratradingpost.com/mens-hunting-and-camo-boots~d~365/


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

I am an avid chukar hunter & usually put in 12-16 miles 2-3 times a week from the end of Sept. till present in the rocky gnarly terrain in Utah. Point is I use/Abuse boots like no other. I have a pair of high end Kennetreks, La Sportiva Glacier as well as Asolo.... These are all very durable great long lasting boots. I also have 4 different variations of Danners, as well as 5 pair of the Under Armour boots. I find myself choosing the UA over the others 9 out of 10 times. They do wear out quickly(I wore out 2 pr of speed freaks & 1 pair of the Ridge Reapers) this chukar season. But they are lightweight & comfy!!!! My 2¢


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

The best pair of boots I've ever had were the Ibex Hunting Boot by Meindl. They don't make those anymore and the closest I've found since are their Air Revolution's. I had (have) a pair of Kennetrek's but they have a tendency to rub a blister on my heel, wrong size I suppose maybe?

Boots are a personal thing and they all fit and wear differently for everyone.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I've really struggled with boots for the past 5 or so years. 

I had a pair of Danner's that I really liked. Hunted with them for a number of years without any issues. I finally wore them out and replaced them with the same Danner's. Something changed -- that pair only lasted 1 season. I blew the sides out of them.
I then went to a pair of Columbia boots. They were great for a couple hikes. After doing our annual Escalante Desert trip (roughly 18 miles: 7 in, 7 out, all the in-between) those Columbia's were trashed. I couldn't even get my feet into those boots after that trip.
I was then talked into Kenetrek. They weren't much different than the Columbia's. Again, after the desert trip they were trashed. These boots shrunk, I'm assuming, from getting a little wet (sweat, mostly). They no longer fit. 1 season, another pair of boots down.

I have now purchased a pair of Merrel boots. I've had numerous Merrel shoes, and I like them. So far, the boots are good. We'll see what happens over the course of the summer. I am nervous about archery season -- and i'm considering purchasing another pair of boots to use in wet weather. No sure what to go with.

I currently have another pair of Kenetrek day hikers on my feet. They are comfortable, but I don't think they'd last if I were to go get them wet -- like while hunting after a rain storm on the archery hunt.


I sure wish I could find something decent. Unfortunately for me, I fell into the "pay more" trap, expecting to get something better (Kenetrek). So far, the higher expense has resulted in the same crappy performance.


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

Pbh I've heard of guys getting the all leather boots wet and then walking in them until they are dry. Gives a semi custom fit and solves the shrinking problem. I've never done it but may help with your boots.


----------

